# Getting ready to foster



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! You will do fine.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure you are nervous and excited at the same time. I hope you get approved and can foster your first dog soon.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome! It will be a great experience and with time, you'll know exactly what type (personality, activity level) will blend in perfectly with your crew. I sure miss fostering, it wasn't without frustration at times, but to see the potential in each of the dogs & helping them reach for it was the ultimate reward. You guys are going to do great!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's girl*

ALLAN'S GIRL

Fostering is a selfless, life giving gift.
Thank you for being a foster-they are few and far between.
God Bless you!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay! I will be interested to know how it goes, please keep us updated. I am going to start fostering soon, too, but haven't had my home visit yet.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations! Please keep us informed about your experience fostering.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so glad you decided to go ahead. You'll be working with a wonderful and supportive group (don't hesitate to call them about anything) and I know you will do a wonderful job. Just as a warning - as soon as you go into the foster pool you will be called! It can happen very fast. I envy you and miss fostering and plan on getting back to it in a few years when I have an opening in my dog count.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck! It can by trying at times.... but the positives far outweigh the negatives!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Allan's Girl said:


> Well, we had our home inspection for foster care on the 19th. I think everything went well. They seemed impressed with our dogs, our home, the yard, and us. So.... Now we wait.
> I am both excited and scared to have my first foster dog. I hope I make a good foster mom.


Congrats!! Everything will be just fine, you'll see!  

I remember being very nervous with our first foster last year! But everything went well and none of my fears were realized (not even sure what they were now!).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was nervous picking up my first dog and it worked out great. Now dont do what I did and fall in love with her (daisy) like I did. It is hard and tonight I am hurting from little Joey going to his furever home but I know it is the right home for him. When you see the dog blossom and become the dog they are meant to be, your love and care did that. It makes you feel so good. Like I said it is hard when they go to their new home but you will also feel so good when you see them bond meeting the first time. 
You will do great.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the words of encouragement!


----------

